# snakes from ven course



## Elapidae1 (Apr 11, 2010)

S

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ome of the snakes we handled at a venomous course today.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Dugite, Tiger, Southern death adder


----------



## krusty (Apr 17, 2010)

that is one very very nice looking dugite.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 18, 2010)

krusty said:


> that is one very very nice looking dugite.



Yeah it is but the tiger was my favourite the photo does no justice to the vividness of the colours


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 19, 2010)

love the death adder


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah it's the first death adder I have seen in the flesh, there heads are much smaller than I thought, I guess this is because most pics focus on the head. There was also a Mulga but unfortunately no pics


----------



## ntvnm (Apr 19, 2010)

vens are getting more popular day by day in this hobby. nice animals and pics


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 19, 2010)

ntvnm said:


> vens are getting more popular day by day in this hobby. nice animals and pics





Yeah they are getting popular, but the course I did was for catch and release, not to keep them, my wife says I'm lucky to have the pythons, even though she is quite fond of them. It is very hard to get licenses to keep venomous in WA. I believe there is only around a dozen licensed ven keepers over here


----------

